# Alarma de sensor, para puerta



## _Carlos_ (Sep 8, 2006)

hola!!, soy nuevo en este foro, soy estudiante de ingenieria civil electronica en la UTFSM Casa Central Valparaiso, ahora voy en 2º año, y tenia una consulta, es que hemos estado hablando con unos amigos y pensabamos en una alarma mediante sensores de laser o algo asi, como esas de la tele que si el tipo las "toca" se activan, como ven soy bastante principiante en lo de la electronica, pero se que uds pueden ayudarme, queria saber si se puede hacer, osea si hay circuitos, como para hacerla, con los componentes y como instalarla, xq debe ser onda en un lado de la puerta una parte que seria la emisora de laser, y al otro lado que si se corta la recepcion de ese laser, active el sistema de sonido de la alarma, para q suene como alarma, bueno y tmbn pedirles ese circuito


Desde ya muchas gracias =D


----------



## shocky (Sep 9, 2006)

Para puerta ya existen los sensores magneticos. El cual mientras la puerta se encuentra serrada el circuito esta cerrado, cuando se habre la puerta se habre el circuito.
Si no te gustan esos puedes colocar una especie de haz infrarrojo. Un led infrarrojo de un llado y un foto diodo de luz infrarroja del otro. El foto diodo conduce corriente directamente proporcional a la intencidad de luz recivida.
Bueno para que todo esto funciones debes hacer un circuito de alarma.
Suerte.


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2006)

alarma lasser???

bueno la que yo hice esta basado en un fenomeno que tienen los LED al actuar como sensor al haber luz del mismo color del LED

con el lasser color rojo, apunta dircto a un LED color rojo tipo difuso ( el brillante no sirve para esto)

y mide el voltaje del led..... son como 500mV no?

ahora lo que hay que hacer es diseñar el amplificador... que como yo soy muy malo para eso, use un LM311 es un comparador de voltaje, lo complicada es ajustarlo
no tengo diagrama. Pero despues del experimento del LED te daras una idea de que hacer con el.


Suerte


----------



## maunix (Sep 10, 2006)

_Carlos_ dijo:
			
		

> hola!!, soy nuevo en este foro, soy estudiante de ingenieria civil electronica en la UTFSM Casa Central Valparaiso, ahora voy en 2º año, y tenia una consulta, es que hemos estado hablando con unos amigos y pensabamos en una alarma mediante sensores de laser o algo asi, como esas de la tele que si el tipo las "toca" se activan, como ven soy bastante principiante en lo de la electronica, pero se que uds pueden ayudarme, queria saber si se puede hacer, osea si hay circuitos, como para hacerla, con los componentes y como instalarla, xq debe ser onda en un lado de la puerta una parte que seria la emisora de laser, y al otro lado que si se corta la recepcion de ese laser, active el sistema de sonido de la alarma, para q suene como alarma, bueno y tmbn pedirles ese circuito
> 
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias =D



*Carlos* hay sensores que son barreras ópticas infrarrojas, en general basádas en diodos laser.

Se adquieren comercialmente y tienes de 2mts de alcance, 4, 16, etc.

Son algo voluminosos, tu en las películas solo ves "el agujerito" que asoma, pero en realidad es una carcaza que tiene un volumen de algunos centímetros cúbicos.

Además los debes alimentar, con lo cual los debes cablear.

No hace falta circuito estos sensores traen ya de por sí todo lo necesario.  El tema es que armar algo así tu mismo, es complicado, el haz de luz debe ser muuy direccional (los diodos leds no tienen una buena presición) y además no deben ser interferidos por la luz (sobre todo la luz del SOL que contiene todo el espectro de frecuencia).
Se les suele poner un cristal que solo deja pasar el espectro de actuación del LED, lo cual es muy costoso!   

Todo esto ya está resuelto en el sensor comercial por lo cual si no quieres pasarte meses haciendo pruebas te sugiero la última opción.

Saludos


----------



## _Carlos_ (Sep 10, 2006)

wooo, genial =D , gracias a los q han respondido, se pasaron =D , ahi vere q hago, aunque = me gustaria tratar de hacerla yo, si me aburro de intentar la compro jaja, y trato de ver como la hizo el fabricante , muchas gracias denuevo, cuidense y saludos!!


----------



## mamorro (Sep 13, 2006)

Hola, aprovechando este hilo...
Yo tengo puesto un detector en una puerta, que detecta cuando alguien esta delante. Entonces suena un timbre, pero esta sonando todo el rato. Yo quisiera que sonara una vez, al detectarlo. Puedo hacer algo?


----------



## javiitho (Sep 23, 2006)

hola!!!
la verdad esque somo dos estudioantes de 4º medio y tenemos que realizar un proyecto
cientifico, que contenga electromagnetismo, y nosotros habiamos pensado en construir una alarma para casa de esas con sensor de esas que sui la puerta esta cerrada no pasa na pero si se separa  suena, pero la verdad esque no se como, por ello vengo a pedir ayuda a kien pueda , por favor cualquier ayuda me servira , o consejo, bueno sin nada mas que decir se despide javier y karen. 
gracias!


----------



## estudiante secundario (Abr 6, 2008)

mira mamorro podes ponerle un one shot a la salida del sensor de movimiento (me imagino que es con eso con lo que detecta a alguien frente a la puerta) y con eso va a sonar una vez, lo unico que tenes que hacer es calcular segun el tiempo que queres, calcular el valor de la R y el C.

con respecto a lo tuyo javiitho, te recomiendo un contacto magnetico como dijo shocky.


----------



## lucifergaby (Abr 22, 2010)

Hola, yo tambien soy nuevo en la electronica, y quiero poner un sensor infrarrojo detras de mi puerta, asi al abrir la puerta interrumpan el laser...o el medio por el cual se activa, y que asi suene una alarma... alguno tendria el circuito para conectar todo esto???  no puedo abrir nuevo tema porque los administradores me lo dan de baja...dicen que lo que yo pregunto ya esta en otros posteos...pero la verdad, este es el unico que encuentro que es similar a lo que yo pido, muchas gracias a todos =)


----------



## kekoss (Abr 23, 2010)

ahi les va el link donde sale como hacer una alarma laser cuando este es interrupido, el laser va a un ldr y entonces activa un parlante http://www.scribd.com/doc/15085099/Como-hacer-una-alarma-laser


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 24, 2010)

lucifergaby dijo:


> Hola, yo tambien soy nuevo en la electronica, y quiero poner un sensor infrarrojo detras de mi puerta, asi al abrir la puerta .....


¿ Por que complicar lo que se puede hacer fácil ?
Colocas en el marco de la puerta un *Reed Relee* y en la puerta un imán que al estar esta cerrada mantiene al Reed Relee "Cerrado", al abrir la la puerta el imán ya no actúa al Reed Relee, este se abre y la condición es detectada por (Por ejemplo) un NE555 como oscilador que acciona un parlante.


----------

